# Where do people of your country (young and/or older) spend summer? Cities' names if possible.



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Here in Brazil most of people spend their summer in... Brazil. The Northeast area is a popular destination for everyone and then depending on the hometown people visit specific closer destinations.

Since there are many destinations. I'll just point some:

. Guarapari
. Cabo Frio
. Maresias
. Balneário Camboriú
. Bombinhas
. Florianópolis
. Atlântida

Cabo Frio:








http://www.houseinrio.com.br/blog/informacoes-uteis/cabo-frio/

Maresias:








http://www.hoteisepousadas3mais.com.br/chales-em-maresias/

Balneário Camboriú:








http://imoveis.mitula.com.br/imoveis/casas-centro-cidade-balneario-camboriu


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

In the US we tend to travel abroad. Right now popular destinations are Bahamas, Bermuda, Dominican Republic (punta Cana), Aruba, Mexico (cancun, river maya, puerto vallarta, cabo), and Costa Rica.

Jamaica and Acapulco were very popular in the 80s (before my time) but the popularity has died down alot.

Within the US, Las Vegas and Miami are popular destinations. 

Within the New York tristate area, we travel to The Jersey Shore, Atlantic City, or Ocean City MD.


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

The East Coast (Durban and the surrounding towns) are very popular as well as Cape Town and the rest of the Cape


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Do people in Brazil really have a concept of "summer" as in the "warm time of year"? Every single day is summer there. :lol:

Here in the US, the size is too enormous for there to be any one place where people take summer vacations. There are summer destinations and resorts in basically every corner of the country.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Latin l0cO said:


> Within the US, Las Vegas and Miami are popular destinations.


Who in their right mind goes to Las Vegas or Miami in the summer?! Those are winter and/or Spring Break destinations.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

Jennifat said:


> Who in their right mind goes to Las Vegas or Miami in the summer? Those are winter destinations.


Las Vegas pool parties last from Memorial Day weekend to Labor Day weekend. Likewise in Miami ultra music festival is in spring. Also Miami get pretty cold during the winter. I've seen temperatures go as low as 40F.

Keep in mind I am 24 years old so I speak for people in my age demographic.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Latin l0cO said:


> Within the New York tristate area, we travel to The Jersey Shore, Atlantic City, or Ocean City MD.


The Hamptons:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Jennifat said:


> Do people in Brazil really have a concept of "summer" as in the "warm time of year"? Every single day is summer there. :lol:











http://mapadomundo.org/gramado/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/DSC04739-1024x768.jpg









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5549/9620145203_0086af5e62_o.jpg









https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BSrALWlCYAENEo6.jpg:large









http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5513/9608485783_d7e0651639_b.jpg


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ Now my thread is going to be ruined and derailed forever. hno:



Jennifat said:


> Do people in Brazil really have a concept of "summer" as in the "warm time of year"? Every single day is summer there. :lol:


Not much. People say more like _férias de janeiro_ (january's holidays). That's when most of people visit the shore and spend some days there (1 or 2 weeks). However in many parts temperature do get lower during the 'winter' and so most of people don't feel like going to the beach.


----------



## Latin l0cO (Nov 8, 2004)

tpe said:


> The Hamptons:


Well if you're loaded, then yes. Unfortunately the Hamptons are way above my tax bracket :lol:


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Fred_ said:


> ^^ Now my thread is going to be ruined and derailed forever. hno:


Your ******'s pleaser attitude is so annoying... Why my post will derail your thread but Jennifat's not? Enlighten us.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

^^ All you had to do is to give a little explanation like I did. Now you will create an endless debate not related to the topic. Not to mention the jokes. You joined the forum in 2008 and still don't know how it works...


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

^^
Debate? :crazy: I didn't post any words, only pics. She made a joke, and I made other in response. I don't understand why you always overreact.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Latin l0cO said:


> Las Vegas pool parties last from Memorial Day weekend to Labor Day weekend. Likewise in Miami ultra music festival is in spring. Also Miami get pretty cold during the winter. I've seen temperatures go as low as 40F.


Ish. Most people (including people in their 20s, like myself) go where it's _less_ of a hellfire inferno in the summer. Miami is a swampy pressure cooker, and Las Vegas might as well be the sun-scorched surface of Mercury. I'd rather party in a place where subjecting myself to heat stroke isn't considered fun.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Fred_ said:


> ^^ Now my thread is going to be ruined and derailed forever. hno:


...That was a quick one :lol: Usually it's not before 2nd or 3rd page when someone posts a Brazilian city covered in snow :laugh:


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Chicago: Mackinac Island


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> [bunch of photos depicting Brazil covered in snow]


Snow is _extremely_ rare in Brazil. Sure, it gets slightly cooler (still very mild or even warm) in the winter months in the southern states, but almost never cold. It's like comparing the difference between summer and winter in Antarctica.


----------



## Phriggin' Ogre (Aug 3, 2003)

Washingtonians tend to flock over to Southern California and Oregonian beaches.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

tpe said:


> Chicago: Mackinac Island


When I was a very young kid, I got a Guinness Book as a gift, and there was this record of the largest lake inside a lake. It's in this area, but on the Canadian side. And if I'm not mistaken, inside that lake there are islands as well. Inception.




Jennifat said:


> Snow is _extremely_ rare in Brazil. Sure, it gets slightly cooler (still very mild or even warm) in the winter months in the southern states, but almost never cold. It's like comparing the difference between summer and winter in Antarctica.


Brazilian north-south axis is 4,200 km long. In the US, there are 2,600 km. So as you can imagine, there are all sorts of climate patterns in the country.

P.S. Your Antarctica example is not good. Summer is 80°C warmer than winter down there.


----------



## Jennifat (Aug 7, 2005)

tpe said:


> Chicago: Mackinac Island


Most people in Chicago go to Wisconsin in the summer, to places like Wisconsin Dells, Lake Geneva, or Door County. 

Here in the Twin Cities, people go "Up North" for the weekends, which usually means going to their cabin on a lake, which is usually in the Brainerd Lakes Area, Alexandria Lakes Area, or the North Shore of Lake Superior.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Maine, Cape Cod, Block Island, Vermont, some even go to Quebec. Closer to home, many have property on the CT and RI shorelines.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> When I was a very young kid I got a Guinness Book and there was this record of the largest lake inside a lake. It was in this area, but on the Canadian side. And if I'm not mistaken, inside that lake there are islands as well. Inception.


The most "exotic" location I have been to with a similar geography is Tagaytay by the shores of the outer lake surrounding Taal Volcano, a couple of hours outside Manila in the Philippines. 

Tagaytay is a popular summer destination for many of the inhabitants of the city of Manila. The wealthy ones own villas by the shore of the outermost lake.

I was told that the volcano is at the center of 5 or more concentric "lakes", the outer lake being the largest. However, I believe the entire area is an enormous volcanic caldera...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

don't know the rest of the country but people in Vancouver usually go away in winter to avoid the rain and snow but would rather stay at home in the summer. We have so many fun things to do locally in the summer that we don't need to go anywhere else.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Also for the inhabitants of Manila in the Philippines, the city of Baguio (high up in the mountains several hours north of the capital) is a very popular summer destination.



















I should do France and Italy next....


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Jennifat said:


> Most people in Chicago go to Wisconsin in the summer, to places like Wisconsin Dells, Lake Geneva, or Door County.


This is also true. I have friends who own vacation homes in the Dells.


----------



## Stuck in Bama (Jul 23, 2007)

Usually people flock to the various beach cities and towns along to Gulf coast, which is around a 4 hr drive. 

Orange Beach, AL
Gulf Shores, AL
Dauphin Island, AL
Pensacola Beach, FL
Ft Walton Beach, FL
Destin, FL
Panama City Beach, FL

If not there then the various lakes, rivers, theme parks, etc across the region.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Answering the question, people from *Londrina* goes to *Balneário Camboriú*, Santa Catarina:









http://www.flickr.com/photos/gastonsantillan/5802759532/









Algacir Gurgacz - Flickr









Bete SC - Flickr


Night Camboriú por Fábio C. Silva, no Flickr



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



People from *São Paulo* goes to the *São Paulo coast*, which is in my opinion the most beautiful scenery in Brazil. Very underrated:









http://www.piaventura.com.br/praias-desertas-ubatuba/













































http://www.acheiviagem.com.br/praia-do-bonete-em-ilhabela/201/atracao.html









http://www.acheiviagem.com.br/praia-do-bonete-em-ilhabela/201/atracao.html


















http://www.acheiviagem.com.br/praia-do-bonete-em-ilhabela/201/atracao.html


















http://viagem.uol.com.br/album/pacotes_curtircarnaval2011_album.jhtm#fotoNav=4


















http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=92409523









http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=92319029









http://www.acheiviagem.com.br/praia-do-bonete-em-ilhabela/201/atracao.html









http://virgula.uol.com.br/ver/notic...sporte-que-esta-dando-o-que-falar-neste-verao


----------



## Mirror's Edge (May 31, 2012)

Most ppl don't really go to any one special location here, owning your own or knowing an owner of a "summer cottage" is very common, so most ppl are inland on the country side, lakes and rivers are everywhere so no need to travel far for water, but yeah some locals are cooler then other.

I will show the top 3 beach locals because that seams to be the topic here.


1 Tylösand, west coast









2 Öland Island. East coast











3 The coasts of Scania


















Now don't get confused these place are the most popular in Sweden, but I like them better with less ppl polluting them, so here are some pix as empty as I could find them in Summer.


----------



## hypnotoad (Dec 16, 2010)

Jennifat said:


> Snow is _extremely_ rare in Brazil. Sure, it gets slightly cooler (still very mild or even warm) in the winter months in the southern states, but almost never cold. It's like comparing the difference between summer and winter in Antarctica.


Here is an interesting fact: Even though Greece is *64* times smaller than Brazil, it is a lot more mountainous (has much more and 
much taller mountains), it is a lot more peninsular (has two times longer coastline), it's a lot sunnier (3,000 vs 2,500 sunshine hours 
a year on average), and it has had both lower and higher temperature records in the past: *lowest:* (-27.8°C/-18.04ºF) vs (-14°C/6.8ºF) &
*highest:* (+48.0°C/118.4ºF) vs (+44.7°C/112.46ºF).

Can you believe this?


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

Is Gaydom a country?

If yes, then Capri is high on the list.

It is one of my favorite summer destinations, although I have not been there in years.

My favorite haunt is the northeast corner, far enough from Capri and Anacapri, and where is located the trinity of Monte Tiberio, Villa Jovis, and (last, but not least) the Villa Lysis.


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

^^ Mykonos would be the other gay destination :yes:


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Apparently, Nelson is considered a "popular" tourist destination for people in NZ wanting to spend time here, along with places like Tauranga. 

Kaiteriteri is especially popular with people camping.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Mirror's Edge said:


> Most ppl don't really go to any one special location here, owning your own or knowing an owner of a "summer cottage" is very common, so most ppl are inland on the country side, lakes and rivers are everywhere so no need to travel far for water, but yeah some locals are cooler then other.
> 
> Now don't get confused these place are the most popular in Sweden, but I like them better with less ppl polluting them, so here are some pix as empty as I could find them in Summer.


I am confused indeed. :lol:

What would be the busiest summer destinations where the Swedish go in and out of Sweden then? :?


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

It depends since in most of the coastal areas are tourist destinations but the most popular would be:

- Sanxenxo in Galicia










- Benidorm and Torrevieja in Alicante










- Marbella in Malaga










- Salou in Tarragona










- Sitges in Barcelona










- Ibiza and Mallorca



















Out of Spain, people like Algarve in Portugal or some Caribbean places such as Punta Cana, Cancun or Cuba.

Now, it's quite popular for younger people (20's) to go to South East Asia, especially Thailand.


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

LMCA1990 said:


> ^^ Mykonos would be the other gay destination :yes:


True.

And, [not?] surprisingly, the Holy Mountain!


----------



## Guy Noir (Jan 8, 2011)

Yuri S Andrade said:


>


*Beautiful.*


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Answering the question, people from *Londrina* goes to *Balneário Camboriú*, Santa Catarina:
> 
> People from *São Paulo* goes to the *São Paulo coast*, which is in my opinion the most beautiful scenery in Brazil. Very underrated:


Balneário is great as for São Paulo's shore is underrated for a good reason. These places you posted are the very best of a short stretch of the north shore of the state. That's not much more left besides that. I'm afraid most of people wouldn't say is the most beautiful scenery in Brazil (including me). Specially in a country like Brazil with dozens of beaches more paradisiac than these in São Paulo.


----------



## pbrdpbrd (Jun 8, 2009)

*For People in Arizona....*

Summer Vacations: Most popular is San Diego. also very popular is Rocky Point, which is a Mexican beach by the Sea of Cortez. People that want to spend a bit more may go to Hawaii.....

Weekend getaways are the Los Angeles area (including Orange County), Sedona and Las Vegas.

Winter vacations: May include skiing in the White Mountains in NE Arizona or Flagstaff. People that can afford to spend more may go skiing to Colorado or Utah.


----------



## Prosp (Nov 4, 2012)

Sometimes summer is too hot for our asses. 
Summer is an important season. We have only ± 1200 sunshine hours. But the weather is unpredictable, usually - rainy...

SO in Lithuania we have some options:

*1.* *Summer-houses*. Many Lithuanians have summer-houses somewhere in the wild nature (near lakes, forests etc). Even during winter, people regularly go there, for instance, we love _pirtis_ (sauna; traditionally, Lithuanian _pirtis_ is similar to Finnish sauna);
It is popular to go to summer-houses (which are in principle in the countryside) every weekend no matter summer or winter.



If a person doesn't have a summer-house, he during summer season can go to the nature, lakes etc. In Lithuania everyone has a free right to enter forests, swim in lakes. No limits. 
Those who live in Vilnius (capital), can go to the very nice place - Žalieji ežerai (Green lakes) (about 6 km from the city center, in Verkiai regional park) :








link

*2.* Almost every weekend you can go to *the seaside*. It is not far away from, i.e capital city - Vilnius (±300 km).
*Palanga* - main and the most popular resort town. Famous Club - Exit.
There are more little towns, fisherman villages etc. 

Švencele kitesurfing is very popular in Lithuania.

*The Curonian Spit* - Unesco protected miracle of nature. Check for the ph @ google.com  My recommendations.
Probably the most beautiful place in LT or even this part of Europe.
pretty expensive, but on the other hand, it is very cosy and relaxing place. Therefore, mostly older people go there.


The Baltic sea is a cold sea, so another option - go somewhere else.


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Quite a lot of British people go to Southern Spain, places like Málaga, but I wouldn't say that most people have a seaside holiday every year.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Fred_ said:


> Balneário is great as for São Paulo's shore is underrated for a good reason. These places you posted are the very best of a short stretch of the north shore of the state. That's not much more left besides that. I'm afraid most of people wouldn't say is the most beautiful scenery in Brazil (including me). Specially in a country like Brazil with dozens of beaches more paradisiac than these in São Paulo.


From Santos to Rio are 500 km. It's anything but short. It's not that small. And in terms of beaches, it's by far, the best. Mountains covered with dense tropical forest, bays, islands, capes, everything. Aside this area, mostly of Brazil seabord is boring flatland.


----------



## Btxr_art (Jun 17, 2007)

Basques usually move to the mediterranean or south coast of Spain and also to some northern beach towns that are less than an hour from Bilbao, for example

Gorliz and Plentzia (even Bilbao's underground arrives to this beach :lol










Laredo (Cantabria Region)










Noja (Cantabria Region)


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> From Santos to Rio are 500 km. It's anything but short. It's not that small. And in terms of beaches, it's by far, the best. Mountains covered with dense tropical forest, bays, islands, capes, everything. Aside this area, mostly of Brazil seabord is boring flatland.


São Paulo's shore stops at Ubatuba where it borders Rio de Janeiro state. From Bertioga to Ubatuba you drive not more than 180km. If you consider Santos is a pretty place then we have a completely different taste for beaches. And to be honest farer you get from Rio-São Paulo borders worst beaches get. The really beautiful ones are in Ubatuba right at the state limit. Maresias for instance is more a posh place than an extremely beautiful one.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Northern São Paulo and southern Rio de Janeiro coasts are geographically the same, and they're, in my opinion, the most beautiful section of Brazilian seaboard.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

I see.


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Can i spam the thread with pictures of beautiful beaches from my country too?


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Why not... If Yuri did, why can't you. :laugh:


----------



## Kangaroo MZ (Feb 7, 2012)

Here people either cross the borders to our neighbouring countries to visit their cities (Johannesburg, Cape Town, harare, Victoria Falls, etc) or they just they in and enjoy what nature gave us...

*VAMIZI BEACH - MOZ*
































































*Ilha do Ibo*




























*Ponta D'Ouro - Maputo​*


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Your ******'s pleaser attitude is so annoying... Why my post will derail your thread but Jennifat's not? Enlighten us.


There it is, out for everyone to see. What a petty South American mindset.


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

*The Florida Keys*











Key Largo by Foto Captor, on Flickr


Cornish Memorial AME Zion Church & Key West Lighthouse as viewed from from La Concha Hotel Roof by MaryLouG, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dorinser/6251635726/


Duval Street Portrait by lymejello, on Flickr


Mangroves at a beach in the Florida Keys by Circum_Navigation, on Flickr


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Can i spam the thread with pictures of beautiful beaches from my country too?


No.


----------



## rafark (May 6, 2011)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> http://mapadomundo.org/gramado/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/DSC04739-1024x768.jpg
> 
> http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5549/9620145203_0086af5e62_o.jpg
> 
> ...


Oh, because there's snow every winter in January River and San Pablo.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Historically for Danes it was southern France, Spain, the Greek isles and Italy we visited in the summer, but in the last decades it has changed and now it's all about it being something new and exotic, so there isn't any real "summer place" anymore - quite the opposit really, the more exotic and remote the better.. ( nations like Cuba, Indonesia and Mexico are relly popular these days )

Those families with children still likes the Spanish islands and the Mediterranian cost ( France and Italy )

Young people typically goes to Spain ( Ibiza ) or Sunny beach ( Bulgaria ) to drink and party their brains out..


Fall and winter Danes typically goes to the Canary islands, Aruba, Thailand, Bali, Maldieves, Malaysia or Northern Africa

Spring is typically Thailand, Greece, US ( Florida ), Turkey, Madeira and of course the Canary islands too..


Inside Denmark most families have a "summer house" - bascially a second home, typically located close to the shore and it's popular to go in the weekends or for a week doing mid summer.. ( but folks will look strangely at you if you don't visit foreign nations in your summer or vinter vacation vacation here )


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

Albania: Southern coast of the country

UAE: London and the French riviera :laugh:


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

*Mar del Plata*



Kuzamama said:


>


----------



## JoHaN 15 (Apr 11, 2008)

Kangaroo MZ said:


> Here people either cross the borders to our neighbouring countries to visit their cities (Johannesburg, Cape Town, harare, Victoria Falls, etc) or they just they in and enjoy what nature gave us...
> 
> *VAMIZI BEACH - MOZ*


Thanks for representing South Africa's beach province! :happy:


----------



## AdnanPD (Jul 6, 2008)

Bosnians usually go to Croatian, Montenegrin, Greek and Turkish sea sides.
Before the Arab spring, Jerba in Tunisia and Red Sea in Egypt where popular.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

There are many places British people go to in the Summer. Domestically SW England and Wales are popular for longer stays while many other coastal parts are popular for day/weekend trips. All over France, Spanish Mediterranean coast, Southern Portugal, Canaries, Balearic Islands, Greece, Turkey, Malta, Balkans, North Africa, Caribbean, Florida, SE Asia all attract plenty of people, but you will be able to find at least a few Brits in most parts of the world during summer.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade (Sep 29, 2008)

Guajiro1 said:


> *Mar del Plata*


Isn't Balneário Camboriú (and Santa Catarina coast as a whole) more popular than Mar del Plata amongst Argentines?


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

In the summer half of Portugal "migrates" go to the south of the country (Algarve).

Cape Verde and Northeast Brazil are also very popular.


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Isn't Balneário Camboriú (and Santa Catarina coast as a whole) more popular than Mar del Plata amongst Argentines?


Mar del Plata is their "close specific destination" like yours in Londrina is Balneário. Santa Catarina coast might be for them what Nordeste is for us, popular but you need more time and money to travel so far. Specially the Canasvieiras beach in Florianópolis is almost exclusively visited by the Argies. They are also the main visitors of Punta del Este in Uruguay and other Uruguayan beaches such as Piriapolis.



seattle92 said:


> In the summer half of Portugal "migrates" go to the south of the country (Algarve).
> 
> Cape Verde and Northeast Brazil are also very popular.


I've heard there's a beach in the center-north of the country very popular among youngsters. What's its name?


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

^^

In Portugal?


Above Lisbon the beaches are more popular specially because of surf. Like Peniche with Super Tubos beach and Nazaré where there's the record of the biggest wave ever surfed.

But the majority prefers the south, Alentejo and Algarve are the hot spots for tourists, national and foreign. Alentejo more wild and unknown, and Algarve overcrowded.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

In the Philippines, two particular cities due to their relatively "colder" weather in the mountainous regions of the country, are favored summer destinations:

*Baguio*








source

*Tagaytay*


But since the Philippines is an archipelagic nation situated in the tropics, the country's countless beaches and islands are also a good choice such as:

*Boracay*


*El Nido*


*Cebu*


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Fred_ said:


> I've heard there's a beach in the center-north of the country very popular among youngsters. What's its name?


Povoa de Varzim? :shifty:


----------



## Fred_ (Apr 29, 2012)

seattle92 said:


> ^^
> 
> In Portugal?
> 
> ...


Yes, in Portugal. So youngsters (even when they don't surf) go to where? Any center-north location? Aren't the south mostly visited by families?



Jonesy55 said:


> Povoa de Varzim? :shifty:


What's up with Póvoa de Varzim? :laugh:


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

For Romania: Bulgaria, Greece, Montenegro, Croatia and Turkey probably attract most tourists, together with domestic seaside and mountain resorts and towns. Some in-demand resorts include:

Albena, in Bulgaria









Corfu, in Greece


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Fred_ said:


> Yes, in Portugal. So youngsters (even when they don't surf) go to where? Any center-north location? Aren't the south mostly visited by families?


The ones i told you are big in surf, so lots of young people go there.

I don't think beaches in the north are particular good, because the water is cold as hell. I don't know if there's any favorite location for the young people in the north. Maybe someone from Porto or Minho could help you here. 

In the center Figueira da Foz is also a popular place.


The south is for everyone, both families and groups of young people that rent houses and get wasted every night :lol:
As we speak it's getting full for the new year parties.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Robi_damian said:


> Corfu, in Greece


Ohhh!!! Interrail memories :cheers:


----------



## castillo2008 (Oct 28, 2008)

As others Spanish forumers have said, mainly we go to the Coast, specially Mediterranean coast and Islands (Balearic and Canary). But there are all kind of destinations for all kind of tourist (familiar, young, party, gay, relax, sports...). I choose for example to talk about gay destinations 
They are not only for gays of course.

Ibiza:























































Sitges (near Barcelona):




























Maspalomas (Canary islands):


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Israelis tend to travel down south Israel for vacation: 

*Eilat* on the Red sea 













Arad said:


> IDC spring break
> last week



Bentov Collections - Copyright Protected by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr



Bentov Collections - Copyright Protected by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


http://www.facebook.com/home.php#!/media/set/fbx/?set=a.1887389737889.105345.1035795598












Eilat, Eilat Hotels, 7233 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr













































Eilat hotels, 7092 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


Eilat view, 7067 by Ben Tov Collections, on Flickr


----------



## Guajiro1 (Dec 23, 2012)

Yuri S Andrade said:


> Isn't Balneário Camboriú (and Santa Catarina coast as a whole) more popular than Mar del Plata amongst Argentines?


No, the main summer vacationing place is Mar del Plata for most Argentines because it is an affordable destination for most of the population, then you have other places in the Argentine coast like Necochea or Pinamar, and in the end you have people with a bit more money and time that can go to places like Uruguay and Brazil.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

These were the top countries visited by UK residents during the summer of 2012 (Q3 - July, August, September). These numbers do include some business trips but most are leisure.

Spain 4,338,000
France 3,092,000
Greece 1,046,000
Italy 1,004,000
USA 890,000
Ireland 864,000
Portugal 806,000
Turkey 709,000
Germany 615,000
Poland 493,000
Netherlands 460,000
Belgium 414,000
Cyprus 396,000
Switzerland 204,000
Canada 167,000
Bulgaria 162,000
Malta 161,000
China inc HK 135,000
Tunisia 130,000
Sweden 114,000
Austria 113,000
UAE 112,000
India 112,000
Czech Republic 107,000
Pakistan 99,000
Denmark 96,000
Hungary 96,000
Egypt 95,000
Mexico 92,000
Thailand 89,000
Norway 84,000
Lithuania 78,000
Romania 75,000
Morocco 70,000
South Africa 70,000
Australia 69,000
Slovakia 51,000

Total trips to other countries during Q3 2012 - 19,327,000


----------



## alama (Feb 26, 2010)

Ibiza. :drool:


----------



## Birmingham (May 29, 2007)

alama said:


> Ibiza. :drool:


Just Saturday night Britain in the Sun.


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

Jonesy55 said:


> These were the top countries visited by UK residents during the summer of 2012 (Q3 - July, August, September). These numbers do include some business trips but most are leisure.
> 
> Spain 4,338,000
> France 3,092,000
> ...


Those this include polish going home?


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I would think a lot of them are, same for Pakistan, India and Lithuania. Though there will be some people simply going on holiday to Goa, a city break in Krakow etc...


----------



## seattle92 (Dec 25, 2008)

I imagine so, but just counting the Brits on holiday in Warsaw or Krakow it would probably drop from almost 500k to the numbers of Czech R, Hungary or Austria (around 100k).


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Couldn't find any summer only statistics, so these are all year for Danish travels:

Destination: 
( % of population 2012 )

Spain 15%
Germany 11%
Sweden 10%
Italy 8%
Turkey 7%
France 6%
USA 5%
Greece 5%
UK 5%
Norway 4%
Austria 4%
Egypt 3%

Other ( less than <3% ) 21%

( in the past year I've personally been to UK, Germany, Sweden and Japan )


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

rafark said:


> Oh, because there's snow every winter in *January River* and San Pablo.


:laugh: not always Google Translate is a good option...

No, there's no snow there. But people don't like going to the beach with temperatures of 10C (or lower) and also with a cold water in the ocean.

_________________________________________________________________

Most of the people from here go to the northeast coast of the state or to neighborhood states during June-July (hottest and driest months of the year).

Some popular destinations (outside the state):

Fortaleza


Praia de Iracema by tarsobessa, on Flickr



















Jericoacoara National Park


3250 by eacampos, on Flickr


JCA_1060 by Jefferson Albuquerque. Fortaleza (Ce). Brazil., on Flickr


Maragogi










Ferias-201 by Mucoide, on Flickr









Ferias-227 by Mucoide, on Flickr


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

Kaiteriteri (from my earlier post):


----------

